

Psychic Substrate Drugged Neural Nets Communicate/Create on w/ Electable Effects - brilanon
http://ansistego.sf.net/critterdrug-use-32-32.telepaths-profile-for-fire-anim-with-critters.tar.gz

======
bisceglie
tarball?

